# Sono arrivato a portare filosofia.



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2012)

Come da titolo, eccomi qua'.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Agosto 2012)

Ice indicaci la via......


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2012)

dov'è l'angolo (*****) di ice?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Agosto 2012)

Mettiti subito al lavoro ice


----------



## bmb (29 Agosto 2012)

Genio


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2012)

illuminaci


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

Ice sempre un grande!!

ci siamo iscritti praticamente insieme secondo me......


----------

